# Tasker's Mine! He's Mine! Mine! Mine!



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I've checked Craigslist, the classifieds, the local vet, the local animal shelter lost and found, and had him checked for microchips. Nothing. 

I'm claiming him! Tasker's Mine! Mine all Mine! 


Of Course, I may have gained a dog, but I have lost a pillow.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

yay!
congrats.. no get a picture of telling him the good news


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yay!!! congrats!!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats to you both! We'll raise a toast to you two at dinner tonight.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I didn't see the story about how you found Tasker...can you fill me in with the details or direct me to the original post?

PS Congrats!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Mac's Mom said:


> I didn't see the story about how you found Tasker...can you fill me in with the details or direct me to the original post?
> 
> PS Congrats!


 
Surely. Tuesday I had to take my cranky Esme cat to the vet-she was acting lethargic and looked ill-and the vet stated she was terminally ill and we could do little for her. I had Esme Kitty put to sleep. Two miles from the vet's office a barely grown German Shepherd Puppy without a collar or tags nearly got hit by a car and I picked him up. I posted asking for advice (I'm ashamed to say that when I got the advice I acted churlishly. My mom would have been appalled.) Anyway I posted an add on Craigslist and the local shelter bulletin board, called the vet's to ask about a lost shepherd, called a few people who had advertised they lost a shepherd (he wasn't theirs) and checked the classifieds. yesterday I took him to the vet and found he has no microchip id. Meanwhile he has taken to snuggling up next to me on the bed, adores the raw diet and lives for pets. I figure since no one is making an effort to locate him and he has no ID, that makes him mine. His name is Tasker. Now I will admit this is a bit quick, and if I take hin to petsmart and three crying prepubescents run up screaming "Spot! You found Spot, the dog my mother bought us just before she was crushed under a falling tree!" I'll probably have to consider giving him back. unless that happens though, He's mine! *Happy Dance*

Jelpy


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats! 

I'm like the others, no GSDs found - and the last one was a JRT. Poor little flea bitten guy....but I just am not a terrier person....cleaned him up and found a home for him. 

More pics please!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Jelpy said:


> Surely. Tuesday I had to take my cranky Esme cat to the vet-she was acting lethargic and looked ill-and the vet stated she was terminally ill and we could do little for her. I had Esme Kitty put to sleep. Two miles from the vet's office a barely grown German Shepherd Puppy without a collar or tags nearly got hit by a car and I picked him up. I posted asking for advice (I'm ashamed to say that when I got the advice I acted churlishly. My mom would have been appalled.) Anyway I posted an add on Craigslist and the local shelter bulletin board, called the vet's to ask about a lost shepherd, called a few people who had advertised they lost a shepherd (he wasn't theirs) and checked the classifieds. yesterday I took him to the vet and found he has no microchip id. Meanwhile he has taken to snuggling up next to me on the bed, adores the raw diet and lives for pets. I figure since no one is making an effort to locate him and he has no ID, that makes him mine. His name is Tasker. Now I will admit this is a bit quick, and if I take hin to petsmart and three crying prepubescents run up screaming "Spot! You found Spot, the dog my mother bought us just before she was crushed under a falling tree!" I'll probably have to consider giving him back. unless that happens though, He's mine! *Happy Dance*
> 
> Jelpy


Thanks for sharing the story. I'm sorry for the loss of your cat . But, it seems to me that you & Tasker were meant to be.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I'm like the others, no GSDs found - and the last one was a JRT. Poor little flea bitten guy....but I just am not a terrier person....cleaned him up and found a home for him.
> 
> More pics please!


Found him a home? Good job!


----------

